#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Φέρουσα Τοιχοποιία >  > > >  >  >  Ευρωκώδικας 6

## despoina_ier

Καλησπέρα σε όλη την κοινότητα. Ενδιαφέρομαι για τον Ευρωκώδικα 6. Μήπως κάποιο μέλος τον έχει διαθέσιμο;
Ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## CFAK

Κάνε κλίκ εδώ . Είναι οι Ευρωκώδικες στα Αγγλικά.
Στα Ελληνικά δυστυχώς πωλούνται.

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Και στα Αγγλικά πωλούνται και δεν ξέρω πόσο νόμιμο είναι το να δίνονται δωρεάν απ' αυτόν τον ιστότοπο.

Βέβαια συμφωνώ 100% στο ότι θα πρέπει να δίνονται δωρεάν σε όλους και το κόστος παραγωγής τους να το αναλαμβάνουν οι κυβερνήσεις.
Διαβάστε και το σχετικό θέμα: Πρέπει οι Ευρωκώδικες να διατίθενται δωρεάν;

Και ποιος άλλωστε θα διαφωνήσει με αυτό που γράφει η ιστοσελίδα που παρέθεσε ο CFAK: 
"In order to promote public education and public safety, equal justice for all, a better informed citizenry, the rule of law, world trade and world peace, this legal document is hereby made available on a noncommercial basis, as it *is the right of all humans to know and speak the laws that govern them*."

----------

